# General > Business >  Luxury Ice Cream shop at John O'Groats!

## YummyMummy

We are opening an exciting new shop in John OGroats at the beginning of April.
*Flavours* will be open 7 days a week to 8p.m. and will sell to take away;
Flavoured ice creams (variety of cones and tubs) and bespoke delicious ice cream sundaes, freshly prepared to order. Our ice cream is being supplied by Capaldis (by Harry Gow) and we will sell ALL of their flavours. We will have loads of toppings and ice cream sauces. Too many to eat in one go, so youll have to visit more than once to sample the range :Wink: Iced drinks (slushes and milk shakes) and hot drinks (including speciality and flavoured coffees).Fine confectionery - quirky gifts and delicious treats. Come and see us in April (located in the former Barrock knitwear shop beside the John OGroats gallery).
Exciting times ahead for John O'Groats!

 More details coming soon :Smile:

----------


## The Happy Humanist

What a great idea, YummyMummy!
Good Luck with Flavours.... looking forward to sampling lots soon  ::

----------


## kerry9316

Right in time for my birthday! i'll make sure the family take me over for a treat!!

----------


## shamrock2007

Sounds fab. All the best

----------


## donss

Here's wishing you all the best in your new venture Sandra: Best wishes & good luck for 2012 and beyond....

Rgds.,   Don S.

facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-D...14754475266514

Apartment to rent in Side, Turkey
facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-S...67726969955887
& https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002416182468

Monkey Business: Cute, squishy sock monkeys hand made with love:
facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monke...731704?sk=info

Sinclair Plumbing & Heating:
facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sincl...71673726177123

----------


## EDDIE

Does anyone remember dannys icecream in thurso i remeber it in the seventy early eightys  he made really fine icecream i wonder what ever happened to that recepie i remember people use to que right out the door in the summertime

----------


## Torvaig

That would be Danny Craigs shop in the arcade and yes, his ice-cream was delicious!

----------


## YummyMummy

Thanks for the positive comments! 

Meant to say, we'll also be stocking Caithness Chocolates and hopefully some locally baked cakes. 

Facebook page coming soon.....

----------


## dirdyweeker

good luck, think icecream is always a good seller. Will defo give you a visit after April.

----------


## nicnak

Scrumptious cant wait ! x

----------


## YummyMummy

Thank you! Will also have Fiona Polson's delicious cakes on the counter.

Opening *Sunday the 1st of April*

----------


## Flavours

Our facebook page is now up and running (work in progress!) Find us on 'Flavours John O' Groats Ltd' or click link below.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Flavou...63?ref=tn_tnmn

Opening on Sunday the 1st of April at 11 a.m. Join us on our opening day - we will have balloons for the littlies, "try before you buy" mini cones (or just sample the flavours!) and 1 of our lucky customers will win an Indulgence Hamper - just enter our free draw on the day. Artemis, Sandra and the team look forward to seeing you then :Smile:

----------


## Flavours

Just 1 week to go! Hoping the sun is shining and you'll have a wee trip out to Groats. Opening 11a.m. on Sunday. 

We look forward to seeing you over the Easter hols :Smile:

----------


## Gronnuck

Looking forward to your opening YummyMummy.  Good ice creams shops are hard to come by.  We've missed our regular visits to Di                                            Rollo's in Musselburgh since we moved here.

----------


## Flavours

> Looking forward to your opening YummyMummy. Good ice creams shops are hard to come by. We've missed our regular visits to Di Rollo's in Musselburgh since we moved here.


Thank you Gronnuck - we're very excited. Good ice cream......guaranteed!

----------


## Iffy

Wishing you all the very best in your new venture ! X

----------


## Flavours

I am thrilled to hear such enthusiasm :Smile:  It is heartwarming to have such local support for our venture. THANK YOU 

Just to say, despite our best efforts, our card machine won't be up and running when we open. My apologies. We are hoping to take card payments very soon (probably from Wednesday the 4th), but in the meantime, we can only accept cash payments. Sorry about that.

I can, however, guarantee lovely Capaldi's ice cream, speciality waffle cones, toppings, sauces, freshly prepared sundaes, hot drinks (lavazza coffee, flavoured syrups, speciality hot choc, etc), iced drinks (slushes, shakes and frappes from the Noisy Drinks Company) and some lovely confectionery alongside traditional bags of sweets and Scottish Tablet. Fiona Polsen's beautiful sponge cakes will be on the counter and gorgeous Caithness Chocolates (truffles, hearts and those quirky Puddag's (chocolate frog's) on our shelves. Our indulgence hampers will be a on display ("Indulgence"; "For Him" and "For Her" - these will make lovely gifts and we can take orders or you can purchase when you are in).

Opening Sunday at 11a.m. Artemis, Sean, Jack, Stacey and Sandra look forward to seeing you then :Smile:

----------


## Kodiak

Is there any chance you might be able to make Diabetic Ice Cream, that is with no Sugar.  If so I am sure you would have a great demand for it.  I know I would travel just to get some and now that Stevia is available it would be a lot easier to make.

----------


## Flavours

Kodiak

I am not sure. I will ask Capaldi's. We can certainly get in sugar free confectionery (some lovely things). 


Also, just to advise everyone, we can now accept card payments!

----------


## gerry4

good luck for the opening, shame snow is forecast for tomorrow. Will be visiting you this week sometime though

----------


## Kodiak

> Kodiak
> 
> I am not sure. I will ask Capaldi's. We can certainly get in sugar free confectionery (some lovely things). 
> 
> 
> Also, just to advise everyone, we can now accept card payments!


Thank you for your reply and I and Mrs Kodiak will be out sometime during the week to see what Sugar Free Sweets you may have.  

We both wish you well in your venture and we are sure you will make it a grest sucess story.

----------


## Flavours

Thank you lovely Orgers for all the support we have had. Flavours has had an amazing first week and we are thrilled with the local support.

Just to advise that ALL Capaldi's ice cream and sorbets are gluten free and I have an ingrediants list should anyone want to have a look at it - maybe helpful for any allergies, etc. The ice cream is not sugar free (Capaldi's are unable you provide sugar free ice cream - sorry) and cannot be guaranteed to be free from nuts. Capaldi's are checking the ice creams that may be suitable for those with lactose intolerance, so I should have this information very soon. In the meantime, please ask for the ingrediants list when you come into the shop.

Our cones are made and stored alongside nuts and one of our toppings contains nuts. The same applies to our confectionery and chocolate products. Flavours is therefore not a nut free zone. Sorry.

I hope this answers all the questions so far. Please don't hesitate to drop me a PM or ask in the shop should you want further information.

Thank you

----------


## Flavours

Sorry, everything except the malted moments ice cream is gluten free. Apologies for my mistake.

----------

